# Cooking meat on grill , bannock on stick



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope you guys like it


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well done as always. Your contributions here to PF, are always informative and provokes "food for thought". Next time bring Max with you, okay?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks , I like his videos ,, I save most of the to watch over .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

No need for a grill. I do my steaks on a stick and they taste great. The stick, needs to have the stubs of a branch or two impale it after you skewer it to allow turning without spinning.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks guys ! 
Yeah u can cook it right on coals but I am tired of finding flat rocks and placing my water and mess kit so that it doesn't fall , I prefer to carry this


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks mighty yummy. Thanks.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I like to cook small bird like that very fast over very hot coals. I like to coat the bird with oil and seasonings if possible. 

Great video, thanks for posting it.


----------

